# Classifieds > Births, Deaths & Marriages >  R.I.P John Burke Wick

## dx100uk

truly a gentleman

----------


## poppett

So sad to hear of John`s passing.    He was a firm but fair MoT examiner.   A kindly soul who did not treat women motorists as second class citizens or idiots.   John always had an interesting story to tell....without gossiping.   He will be sadly missed.   My thoughts are with his family at this sad time.

----------

